# Amboyna & Titanium Ring for El Guapo



## BangleGuy (Feb 23, 2014)

El Guapo (Andrew) and I have been trading PMs and here is a ring I have made for him from two-tone Amboyna and Titanium. It is nicer than the one I am wearing! Dang, I need to step it up and make myself another one that is better... But this piece of Amboyna was some primo stuff  so it might not be possible! 

Eric

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful ring ! I figured we hadn't seen much of Guapo lately due to weddin planning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 24, 2014)

Thats a beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 24, 2014)

He will be super pleased with that. great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

That's beautiful Eric. You realize once those fat cats in Hollywood discover you, your name will become synonymous with Klein, Dior, Cartier, Shelby, Blass, Armani . . . and we'll never hear from you again. Nice to have known you though. :-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 24, 2014)

After seeing some of Eric's work, I had very high expectations... that ring far exceeds what I was hoping for! Thank you again, Eric... I am extremely pleased!!!

And yes, unfortunately I have been pretty inactive on here the last couple weeks due to wedding planning. T-12 days until she's stuck with me for good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> ... T-12 days until she's stuck with me for good!



That's probably the best way to look at it. I advise reading that statement the day before every anniversary also. :-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 24, 2014)

That's a beautiful ring, Eric.
Congrats, Andrew!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2014)

WOW! That is an awesome, awesome ring! Fantastic work, Eric!

Andrew, that's gonna be an awesome wedding band!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 24, 2014)

That's gorgeous. I'm always amazed by these things.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful ring Eric.  It has some real Wow factor.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 25, 2014)

A beauty of a ring and what an honor to make it for such a special occasion!


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 25, 2014)

Money is sent your way, Eric! I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats on the upcoming nuptials, Guapo!


----------



## TimR (Feb 26, 2014)

That's some kinda cool ring! Congrats!


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got the ring in the mail. Trust me guys, the pics do NOT do this ring justice! Eric did an outstanding job and completely delivered when I asked for a super primo blank.

Eric, thank you again... I couldn't be happier!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 27, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Just got the ring in the mail. Trust me guys, the pics do NOT do this ring justice! Eric did an outstanding job and completely delivered when I asked for a super primo blank.
> 
> Eric, thank you again... I couldn't be happier!


We need a pic with it on the finger ..........or it didn't happen


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha, I'll post a pic after it is officially given to me. T-9 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 27, 2014)

Still 9 days to run.... 

Seriously though, that's a beautiful piece and congrats!


----------

